# site trying to dowload files???????????



## chefrob (Mar 2, 2011)

when i first come to the main page i get a pop up saying "IE stopped this site from trying to download files to my computer".

what is going on?????????


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 2, 2011)

chefrob said:


> when i first come to the main page i get a pop up saying "IE stopped this site from trying to download files to my computer".
> 
> what is going on?????????


I'm getting the same message.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like Spyware...


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep me too,lot a mess going on with site...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

They must of fixed it cause everything is ok here. Although I'm using Chrome.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

Having no issues at all.

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2011)

Most Spyware goes after IE users.  Foxfire and Chrome users seems to not be affected.

I switched to IE because I was having issues posting with Foxfire.  I immediately received Popups and the download issues you guys are reporting.

Switched back to Foxfire and no more issues.  Also, Foxfire just came out with an update!

Todd


----------



## venture (Mar 3, 2011)

No problems here with Firefox.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 3, 2011)

No problem here now... Firefox


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing here


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

I am not sure what is causing the popups but anytime this has ever happened in the past, we have always ended up figuring out that it's perfectly legitimate stuff identified incorrectly by a certain browser. You shouldn't ever have to be concerned with spyware at SMF.. we have scruples you know
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will report this just in case it has not been reported yet.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

Just an update..

The source of this problem has been found and it is being corrected at this time.. I don't have any further details than that. It should be all better very soon


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2011)

thx jeff.............


----------

